# Hardware für Server?



## Adam (11. April 2002)

Hi zusammen 
wie ich schon erwähnt habe, will ich einen Server aufbauen 
Auf dem soll vorerst MySQL und PHP und Apache laufen. Nacher will ich auch daraus einen Gameserver machen.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Ich will mir denn PC selbst zusammenbauen, deswegen wollte ich fragen was das für eine PC am basten sein sollt?
Der Preis der Teile sollte insgasammt nicht über 600€ kommen.
Prozessor+Kühler?
Mainboard?
Ramspeicher (für nen gameserver sollten es schon 512Ram sein, oder?)
Sound (da reicht doch ne bilige oder?
Grafikkarte (auch ne bilige VGA, oder nicht?)
Platte (ah, ne 40GB reicht)
usw.

währe nett wenn ich mir paar tipps geben könntet )

MfG
Adam


----------



## dPo2000 (11. April 2002)

- mehrprozessorsystem mit dualboard (find da mal ein billiges *g*)
- also ich würd rambus nehmen (ist zur zeit sehr billig)
- sound... hmm... aufm server würd ich nichtmal sound einsetzen...
- billige vga grafik reicht aus... 8mb agp oder was weiß ich - ich würde aber trotzdem keine noname karte nehmen wegen treiberbugs
- platte: bevorzugt scsi (aber fällt wohl aus wg. preis) - also für nen heimanwender eine große ide platte (schnell und laut *g*)


MfG
dPo


----------

